# Ms Access Datenbank von Konsole komprimieren



## Thomas Darimont (17. August 2004)

Hallo!

Dazu gibt es ein tool von Microsoft:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;295334

Gruß Tom


----------

